# How to Apply Nail Foils



## fictionwriter04 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hope you enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TINIZINE (Sep 10, 2011)

OMG, thank you for posting this! I've been looking for that over-the-top shiny polish for like 2 years now and i didn't know it was a sticker! so i guess they're called nail foils, thanks for clearing that up. Do you know if they sell plain ones with no design on them?? &lt;3TZ


----------



## Jammybby (Sep 10, 2011)

Thats awesome I am gonna go buy some for my birthday! ;D TY!!! &lt;3


----------



## fictionwriter04 (Sep 11, 2011)

yes they do! Last time I was on the site I saw plain silver and plain gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 11, 2011)

I have to say, I love foil nails! I've been wearing them for months (both minx and nail rock) and they are brilliant!!

and all the rubbish about them being hard to take off are all rubbish, they just peel off and leave a lil sticky residue that rubs off pretty easily.


----------



## Wilburn Adam (Mar 18, 2013)

Clean your hands and nails and make sure that they are free from dirt and oils. Use an oil free nail polish remover to cleanse the nails. This will create a good clean base for applying the nail foils.


----------

